# Miesester Marathon ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Türklinke (11. Mai 2003)

HI,


bin grad vom Marathon aus Winterberg zurückgekommen und muss doch gleich mal meinen Zorn über die mehr als bescheidene Organisation dieses Rennens (Rennserie) = SOG hier loswerden.

Der Startpreis von 39 ist das erste was einem übel aufstößt, aber der Hauptgrund, warum NICHT NUR ICH so sauer bin, ist die ABSOLUT mangelhaft ausgeschilderte und mit Flatterband versehene Strecke!!!!

Ich habe mich mit meiner ersten Gruppe gewaltig verfranzt, so etwa 1km statt links geradeaus ins Tal runter, man konnte den Streckenverlauf an dieser Stelle nur anhand von Dreckspuren erkennen.
Mit der zweiten Gruppe haben wir uns auch noch zweimal verfahren, an einer Abzeigung, an der Streckenposten standen!!!!!!!
Es ging geradeaus und hart links. Da kein Zeichen der Streckenposten kam, ging ich (und 2 weitere Fahrer) davon aus, dass es geradeaus geht, als wir dann vorbeigeschossen sind murmelten einer der Streckenposten das es links ging. Erstmal aus 40 Sachen runtergebremst und wieder umgedreht.
Beim 3. Mal kam im "aller aller letzen" Moment dann noch das Zeichen eines Betreuers, aber auch nur weil wir aus 50m Entfernung schon gefragt haben. Hier mach ich der guten Frau natürlich keinen Vorwurf, da es ja nicht ihre Aufgabe ist, ABER man muss doch eine Spitzkehre kennzeichnen - es geht doch keiner davon aus, wenn man die Wahl hat : geradeaus und 160° links, links abzubiegen. Es war weder Flatterband noch ein Schild dort.
Dann hat uns bei einer Straßenüberquerung fast ein Auto platt gemacht.
Aufgrund der kurzen Start-Zeitabstände sind wir schon noch kurzer Zeit auf die Hobbyfahrer der großen Runde aufgefahren, die natürlich aufgrund der längeren Distanz ihre Kräfte einteilen mussten. Vermehrt natürlich am letzten Anstieg, der eine 
Trage- nein Kletter-pasage enthielt (als ich dort ankam durfte ich erstmal 2Minuten warten da von oben ein Rad runterpurzelt kam kurz darauf der dazugehörige Fahrer. Was hat so ein Abnschnitt in einem Marathon verlohren, OK man könnte annehmen, dass man dadurch die Strecke interessanter macht, aber nur wenn man dort auch direkt hochkrackseln kann ohne Anstehn zu müssen.

Natürlich wollen die Hobbyfahrer ja auch nur ihr Rennen fahren find ich ja auch in Ordnung, gegen die hab ich ja auch nichts  -ABER was ist daran so schwierig, die Lizenzfahrer zuerst starten zu lassen?!?!?!?!?


Die Einteilung der Lizenz- und Hobbyklassen. (Klasse 1 waren Lizenzfahrer ab Jahrgang 84 und älter - die Lizenzfahrer 84 und jünger wurden  bei der Einteilung schlichtweg vergessen) mußte man auch nicht unbedingt verstehen.

Kurzum eine absolute Dreistigkeit für so einen (schuldigung) SCHEI? 39 zu verlangen.

Alle Fahre die ich näher kenne und mit dennen ich gesprochen habe, sind einheitlich einer Meinung: "SOG- Veranstaltungen zu meiden" -  und das empfehle ich auch jedem!!!


Greets

bitter böse Türklinke


----------



## Renn Maus (11. Mai 2003)

Na? Hasst du also deine Drohung war gemacht   ??
Also in einigen Dingen kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Der Startpreis von 39 ist wirklioch happig, owohl es ne schicke Kulturtasche als Finisherpresent gab (wofür noch eine??)
Aber 39 für nen Marathon mit 1. Verpflegungsstation, blöden Zeitnehmern, an denen man anhalten muss, wenn man ins Ziel kommt (schön wenn ne Gruppe von 10 man an kommt) und nem Streckensprecher der bei Kriitk direkt abwimmelt und den Kritiker ignoriert müssen nicht sein.
Desweiteren hat eine KLEINE Portion NUdeln nachher 5 gekostet und ausser dem BMW Bikes Stand gabs keinen Ort, wo man andere Biker gut hätte treffen können und um zu gucken.
Gut die Streckenabsperrug fand ich nicht so schlimm, aber dieses Kletterstück war für einige echt unüberwindbar. Warum auch immer, ich kahm ohne Probs hoch, aber das ist echt eine scheiß Schlüsselstelle die nicht sein muss.
Ach ja und: Müssen auf einer 43km MTB Strecke fast 15km Asphaltstrecke sein?
Fazit: Wenns nächstes Jahr billiger ist werde ich eventuel wieder kommen, aber für 40 kann man nen besseres Event veranstalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akumlehn (11. Mai 2003)

Tach

grottig wars.
und da mit mein Puls nicht gleich wieder abgeht schreibe ich zu der Veranstaltung nicht mehr...
Aber schön, das sich die 40km Leute auch nochmal verfahren haben und den Ort angeschaut haben... wir 80km Jungs nämlich auch 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## C.K. (11. Mai 2003)

ABZOCKE !!!     

Ansonsten hat Türklinke ja schon alles geschildert !

Ich frage mich warum der Veranstalter kein Gästebuch auf seiner HP hat ?????????    
Woran kann das wohl liegen ???

SOG-Sport - never again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gambo (11. Mai 2003)

in willingen ist das der gleiche veranstalter , oder mischt da die "bike" mit?
mat


----------



## RobBj123 (11. Mai 2003)

Bin ich froh, dass ich hier in HI RTF gefahren bin... war ja anscheinend um einiges besser als Winterberg ;-)


----------



## Katrin (12. Mai 2003)

Meine schlechte Meinung über den Winterberg-MA habe ich mir bereits im letzten Jahr gebildet. Nach einem Kettenklemmer auf der Strecke habe ich die Streckenposten, die unmittelbar in meiner Nähe standen, gebeten, kraftvoll an der Kette zu ziehen. Die haben sich aber nur über mich lustig gemacht. ..


----------



## Forest (12. Mai 2003)

Ich habe mich zwar wie durch ein Wunder nicht verfahren  jedenfalls nicht wissentlich  aber mein Vereins-Kumpane Lanciatore gleich mehrfach.
Von allen Kriterien, die an den Veranstalter gestellt werden ist eine eindeutige Streckenführung das Wichtigste. Eigentlich sollte sowas selbstverständlich sein.
Die meisten von uns trainieren wirklich viel und es geht nunmal vor allem um 'ne gute Zeit und Platzierung. Und das wird alles verwässert wenn sich ein Großteil der Leute verfährt.
Die events von SOG sind halt künstliche Veranstaltungen. Da fehlt es offenbar an genügend freiwilligen begeisterten Helfern wie etwa in Kirchzarten od. Frammersbach. Stattdessen besetzt man die Posten mit Leutchen, die an diesem Sonntag lieber was anderes machen würden und nur für ein paar Euro fufzig die Zeit absitzen.
Verpflegung war in meinen Augen Standard. Für 39,- hätte es ganz klar mehr sein können. Vor allem nur dieser isotonische Gummibärchensaft...
Die Kletterpassage war logischerweise auch voll für die Füße.
Stimmung war lausig weil sich leider keine Sau für das Rennen interessiert hat. Hätte man wenigstens ein bisschen Rahmenprogramm (Zelt, Stände u.s.w.) wären wenigstens ein paar Einheimische gekommen.
Positiv: Die Zeitnahme war professionell und schon am späten Nachmittag (!!) gabs die Ergebnisse im Netz. TOP!
Auch das man überhaupt einen Moderator engagiert hat war gut.

Und nicht zu vergessen: Das Wetter war sahnig! Die einzige Sache für die SOG nix kann 
 

Kopf hoch, nächsten Sonntag gibt's Frammersbach  

Forest


----------



## Loulou (12. Mai 2003)

mh wie konnte mann sich da verfahren???? Ich hab alles gefunden und meine Gruppe in der ich war auch, null problemo-war Eure Brille vielleicht zu schmutzig?
Aber sonst kann ich Euch zustimmen, ein Verpflegungsposten war eindeutig zu wenig und diese Kletterstelle wär ja auf ner Tour ganz witzig, hat aber bei sowas nichts verloren. Forestmann war um klassen besser organisiert, von daher würde ich die SOG nicht generell als schlecht darstellen, 2 Chancen haben sie ja noch.
Willingen wird aber von upsolut gemacht, nicht vond er SOG!


----------



## C.K. (12. Mai 2003)

> mh wie konnte mann sich da verfahren???? Ich hab alles gefunden und meine Gruppe in der ich war auch, null problemo-war Eure Brille vielleicht zu schmutzig?



@ Loulou

Also nochmal ganz genau zum mitschreiben:
Auf der großen Runde hat sich ausser der 9 Mann Spitzengruppe fast das komplette Feld verfahren.
Und die 9 haben sich nur aus dem Grunde nicht verfahren weil der Fahrer des Führungsmotorrades die Situation im letzten Moment gerettet hat !!!! Is das soweit klar ???

Nix Brille schmutzig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Das Problem lag hier ganz klar bei der unzureichenden Markierung !!!!* 

Diese Markierung ließ auch an vielen anderen Stellen sehr zu wünschen übrig.  Schilder mit 3 Richtungspfeilen (d.h. scharfe Kurve) erst unmittelbar in der Kurve, also ohne Vorwahrnung.
Das ist unmöglich !!!

Nochmal zur Erinnerung: Das war ein *Wettkampf* und keine Kaffeefahrt also ist man entsprechend schnell unterwegs !!!

Ganz eklatant der 160° Abzweig auf die Straße kurz vor der Verpflegung !!! Da war nicht eine Markierung & kein Posten.
Man konnte nur ahnen das es links ab geht !!!!!

Also nochmal ganz deutlich: Für *39 Euro* erwarte ich eine nahezu perfekte Organisation !!!
Wenn ich so einen Job abliefern würde hätte mein Chef mich schon gefeuert !



> Die events von SOG sind halt künstliche Veranstaltungen.



Da muß ich Forrest zustimmen. Ich behaupte für die Leute ist das nur ein Job mit dem sie Geld verdienen wollen.
Denen fehlt einfach das nötige _Herzblut_ mit dem man so eine Veranstaltung top organisiert !!!

Darum werde ich solchen >_Events_ < künftig fern bleiben.

Und ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe die Leute eigentlich nicht wirklich die den Veranstaltern so eine Menge Kohle in den H... schieben.   Wo soll das noch hinführen ???
60 Euro für einen "WM-Marathon" hatten wir ja auch schon.
Geht da wohl noch mehr ???  70? 80?? 90 ??? ...
Da mache ich auch keine Ausnahme bei Frammersbach.


----------



## Türklinke (12. Mai 2003)

> Ganz eklatant der 160° Abzweig auf die Straße kurz vor der Verpflegung !!! Da war nicht eine Markierung & kein Posten.
> Man konnte nur ahnen das es links ab geht !!!!!



Ja genau, da war bei mir dann zufällig grad ein Betreuer 

Naja so wirklich drüber lachen kann ich eigentlich noch nicht, aber das muss man wohl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbox45964 (12. Mai 2003)

Das ganze Ding war ne absolute Frechheit. Ich habe mich übers Internet angemeldet und eine Übernachtung in der Turnhalle gebucht. Es kam sogar ne Bestätigung. 
Als ich dann vor Ort meine Startunterlagen abgeholt habe, da wußt keiner was von einer Turnhalle. War halt n kleiner Fehler auf der Homepage.

Auf die Frage wo ich denn jetzt übernachten solle, kam die Antwort, dass Winterberg ein Touristenort ist, da find ich bestimmt ne Pension. Nach viel rumgemecker und weil ich nicht der einzige Turnhallenbucher war, konnten wir dann in so einer Art Jugendheim übernachten. Allerdings für 12 EUR.

Wenn man sich mal wirklich überlegt, was SOG Sport für die 39Eur geboten hat, dann wird mir schlecht.

Die Riegel in der Tüte wurden gesponsert. Birkel war mit den Nudeln auch als Sponsor vertreten. Also die Verpflegung hat dem Veransalter so gut wie nichts gekostet. 
Den Kulturbeutel hätten se auch behalten können und quer durch die Weltgeschichte auf viel Asphalt kann ich auch selber fahren. 

NIE WIEDER SOG SPORT. 

Der Witz ist noch, dass diejenigen, die in der Partnerwertung gefahren sind und weniger bezahlt haben, ein super Trikot gekriegt haben.

Solche Abzockeveranstalter müssen boykottiert werden. Wir sind ja eigentlich selber schuld, wenn wir unser Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen. Ich jedenfalls mach das Fenster jetzt zu. 

Wünsch euch allen ne schöne Woche.


----------



## lanciatore (12. Mai 2003)

De Lanciatore ...

ja als Starterpack hätten die mal ne Kompass-Karte und ein Kompass mit in die 'schicke' BMW-Tasche reinlegen sollen.  Das war meiner Meinung nach nämlich ein Orientierungsrennen.

Also ich habe mich anfangs verfahren, wie fast alle anderen auch, dann in der 2. Runde, nachdem es für mich wirklich super gelaufen ist, wieder ... naja waren nur so 1km zirka - Trassierband hat total gefehlt.  Nochmal nach ner Abfahrt ging's bei Tempo 50-60 nach ner Rechts- sofort in eine Linkskurve - kein Schild, also volle Kanne geradeaus durch das Trassierband - bis ich den Bock zum Stehen gebracht hatte ...

Dann ging nix mehr - körperlich schon, aber mental war ich voll im Eimer.  Bin dann Trainingspuls gefahren und habe mich grün und blau geärgert, daß ich die 150km da hoch gefahren bin und mich nicht irgendwo in die Sonne gelegt habe.  Zum Glück bin ich ein Weilchen mit 'nem Schwaben rumgefahren, mit dem ich mich darüber austauschen konnte.  Wenn ich aus Süddeutschland extra wg. dem Rennen da hochgefahren wäre, wäre ich Amok gelaufen ... 

Übrigens, geahnt hatte ich sowas ja - Bischofsmais Nr. 1 im Jahr 2000 glaube ich, war genauso beschi....

Vielleicht lernen die daraus - Bischofsmais bin ich nie wieder gefahren ... Winterberg, schauen wir mal.

Saluti.  
lanciatore


----------



## lanciatore (12. Mai 2003)

Noch was...

Nächste Woche beim Frammersbacher wird alles besser...

Graaa aaa aaabig!!!


----------



## Wupperbiker (12. Mai 2003)

Da geht man doch eigentlich davon aus, das ein professionelles Sportmarketingunternehmen für eine 39 euro teure Veranstaltung was zu bieten hat, und so war es dann auch: Der größte Marathon-Reinfall meines Lebens. Es fing schon damit an den Startort/Parkplatz zu finden, das habe ich dann aber auch vergessen als ich mich im Rennen befand. Und es lief für meine Verhältnisse dann auch gut, praktisch direkt an der ca. 10 köpfigen Spitzengruppe. 
Doch auf einmal fand ich mich auf einer viel befahrenen Hauptstrasse wieder... Also zurück, entgegen kam mir dann der Rest des Feldes und gemeinsam machten wir uns auf die Suche nach der Strecke. Um auf die Strecke zu gelangen durchtrennten wir eine Absperrung, spätere Fahrer sind hier dann auch durchgefahren. 

Also stand ich dann im folgenden Singletrail im Stau und erinnerte mich an die Teilnehmerinfo die ich kurz vorher gelesen hatte: (Zitat) "Die Abzweigungen sind sichtbar beschildert ! Sollten keine Hinweise vorhanden sein, führt die Strecke geradeaus. " Dieser Satz sollte mich den Rest des Weges begleiten, denn ich sollte noch dreimal falsch abbiegen... 

Entnervt beendete ich das Rennen nach der ersten Runde. Und so versuche ich eine Stellungnahme beim Veranstalter zu bekommen, doch der meint mit dem tollen Finisherpräsent wäre die Startgebühr zu rechtfertigen Es wäre ja nur eine kleine Gruppe gewesen die sich verfahren hat. Danke für das Gespräch ! 
Was mir dann noch so aufgefallen ist: dafür das das Rennen im Sauerland stattfand waren fast keine Zuschauer vor Ort - gab es etwa keine Werbung vor Ort ? Blumen für die ersten 3 der Mitteldistanz  ein tolles Andenken ! 
Mein Fazit: Soviele fluchende Fahrer habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Fehler können immer mal passieren, und ich möchte mich bestimmt nicht über einzelne Streckenposten aufregen. Die Probleme zogen sich aber über die gesamte Strecke bzw. Veranstaltung. Wenn ich 39  für eine Teilnahme bezahle kann ich doch wenigstens eine vernünftig ausgeschilderte Strecke erwarten. Ich werde auf meinen Start bei den 24h in München verzichten, solch einem Veranstalter schmeiße ich mein Geld nicht mehr in den Rachen.


----------



## sevenofnine (12. Mai 2003)

jo, alle dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Bin zwar auch nur Hobbyfahrer und habe für die lange Distanz inkl.

1) Verfahren auf der zweiten Runde (das war die Strecke sowie an einer Abfahrt irgendwie anders)

2) minutenlangen Anstehen an Anstiegen in der ersten Runde

3) dem Strassenrennen zwischendurch  

4) leeren Camelbak und null Verpflegung (bescheuerte Planung Verpflegungsstände)

5) dem hochtragen von 2 Rädern weiblicher Teilnehmer an der schönen Kletterwand  

knapp unter 5 Stunden gebraucht (nicht lachen). Da ist ja jeder popelige 10km Volkslauf in irgendeinem Dorf besser organisiert.
Bin masslos enttäusch wieviel Kohle die sich einsacken und die sauschlechte Organisation wird bestimmt nur einen Bruchteil gekostet haben.

Null Stimmung an Start & Ziel. Ich nehm zum ersten mal meine Frau mit um Ihr zu zeigen was da so los und warum wir denn Quatsch alle machen und dann so ein sch.... PEINLICH,PEINLICH.

Übrigens: Die Spitzkehren waren gekennzeichnet, zwar nur mit einem DIN A4 Schild irgendwo rechts am Baum wenn links die Kehre kam aber immerhin. Für die Geschwindigkeiten die gefahren werden auch viel zu spät zum bremsen.

Entschuldigung nocheinmal an die 2 Streckenposten die mich nach ca.70 km geradeaus anstatt links fahren ließen. Als ich es merkte und nach ca.2 Minuten zurückkam hatte ich HF 200 und hab die angebrüllt das die sich sicherheitshalber in ihren Wagen gesetzt haben. *würg*

gruß seven.........


----------



## blackbox45964 (12. Mai 2003)

... und das es auch anders geht sieht man daran, dass 2 Wochen vorher direkt um die Ecke in Sundern auch ein Marathon stattgefunden hat. 

15 EUR Startgeld, Verpflegung schon nach 15 km, vernünftig ausgeschildert, Strecke auch o.k.

Schade das es an dem Tag wie aus Eimern gegossen hat. So ein besch... Wetter hätte SOG eher verdient. 

Aber trotz des miesen Wetters war die Stimmung bei den Teilnehmern weitaus besser... 

Fairerweise muß man sagen, dass es in Sundern kein so tolles Finishertäschchen gab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Türklinke (12. Mai 2003)

Hey Leute,

was ich noch total vergessen hatte!!!!!!!!!!

Die geilen pseudo Kabelbinder, die keine waren.

Die nur 15cm Kordel Stückenchen waren.

Ja ja Kabelbinder sind schon was teueres.

Gut das man immer alles selber dabei hat.


----------



## OliTheKing (12. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

am 24-25.05 stiegt in Altenau das große Event mit CC-Rennen und Marathon. Über 50% Singletrail, nur ca. 800m Asphalt. Nur 25 Nenngeld bis zum 21.05.03 (10 Nachmeldegebühr). Sehr gute Absperrung.

Infos unter www.mountainbike.harz.de

Wir hoffen ihr kommt zu unserem Event!

Ciao 

OliTheKing


----------



## Loulou (13. Mai 2003)

mach ma nen `Puinkt  und komm wieder runter! Ich bin auch die grosse Runde gefahren... man konnte das finden!
Egal, wie erwähnt fand  ichs sonst auch nicht so dolle, hab aber die Geamtserie gelöhnt (und schon bereut) und fahr daher auch die restlichen 2 noch mit, nächstes Jahr aber gewiss nicht wieder, höchstens den Forestman, denn das ist echt ein schöner Einstiegsmarathon für die Saison-find ich.


----------



## lanciatore (13. Mai 2003)

@Loulou: Man konnte es FINDEN, genau!  Aber hat man beim Marathonbiken nicht andere Sachen im Kopf ...

Den MBM in ALTENAU kann ich nur empfehlen, bin den letztes Jahr mitgefahren - erste Sahne und die Strecke erst, die Absperrmaßnahmen, die Stimmung, das alles drumherum.

Einziger Makel war, daß ich, als letzter Melder (ca. 10 Min. vor'm Start) nur 2 Kabelbinder erhalten habe (statt drei nötigen).
Diese Nanokleinigkeit ist aber wirklich nix!!!    

Bis dann.  
lanciatore


----------



## Akumlehn (13. Mai 2003)

Tach

ja man konnte es finden. das stimmt.
war nur echt geil. Heizt man den berg da runter. nach 100m auf einmal schon nen schlechtes gefühl: wo sind denn alle auf einmal? 200m weiter. oh da vorne stehen 30mann. oh die drehen um. naja okay dann auch mal wieder hcoh fahren.
Naja immerhin mal 100 vor mannie heymanns gewesen 
Echt schlecht wars einfach. Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen. und das die Sache für die 30 Minuten später fahrenden 40km Leute noch nicht behoben war, das ist noch viel schlecht. IMmerhin war die Absperrung in der 2. Runde der 80km in Ordnung.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Jenssturm (13. Mai 2003)

Hallo;
den Frust kann ich gut verstehen. Die Verpflegung usw war beschissen. Aber der Hammer war für mich, daß die ganze Zeit von 1300 hm gesprochen wurde und auch ín der Ausschreibung stand. Und es waren nur knapp 1000. Unsere Gruppe ist das Straßenrennen durch das Tal sehr verhalten gefahren, weil jeder glaubte da kommt noch ein richtiges Brett. Da hatten ja noch 550 hm gefehlt.
Sind denn alle Sachen von SOG so organisiert und so teuer?
Gruß Jens


----------



## lanciatore (13. Mai 2003)

Hey Jenssturm,

jetzt wo Du das sagtst, ich hatte nur popelige 1.910 hm anstatt, wieviel warens noch gleich, 2.400 od. 2.500???

Die ganze Veranstaltung war total lachhaft.
Aber ... die EHRENamtlichen Helfer, die mitgeholfen haben und sich in Ihrem Aufgabenbereich angestrengt haben, tun mir irgendwie leid.  Alles für'n Ar... gewesen.   Die SOG-Brüder haben abgesahnt und ALLE anderen in die Röhre geguckt.  Schei.. Spiel.

Da werden teure Reisetäschchen verschenkt, aber an 50-60 Plastikschildchen zum Preis von vielleicht  insges. EUR 150,00 (in der Super-Deluxe-Ausführung) wird gespart.  Lächerlich und Dumm.

lanciatore


----------



## fischerman (17. Mai 2003)

Hi,

ich bin zwar den Marathon nicht gefahren aber Eure Beiträge bestätigen meine Meinung über SOG. Ich bin letztes Jahr die Serie mitgefahren. Überall voll die Abzocke, in Trochtelfingen gab´s dann die größte Frechheit als Präsent: zwei Pasta-Teller, toll echt, vorher musste ich meine Nudeln immer vom Tisch essen!
Außerdem war bei keinem der Marathons ein Hauch von Stimmung zu spüren, ich glaub die Einheimischen wussten gar nicht was da abging.
Das SOG irgendwie ein Sauladen ist sieht man auch daran, daß der Veranstalter der Alb-Gold-Trophy in Münsingen/Trochtelfingen und die Stadt Bad Wildbad die Zusammenarbeit mit SOG gekündigt haben. In Wildbad war SOG betreiber des Bike-Parks und Veranstalter des Marathons.


----------



## Waldarbeiter (17. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fischerman _
> *In Wildbad war SOG betreiber des Bike-Parks und Veranstalter des Marathons. *


und am Bikepark wurde auch nichts gearbeitet - sprich die Strecken waren in einem schlechten Zustand. Im BikerX sind zum Beispiel die Anlieger langsam aber sicher zusammengebrochen...
Mit dem neuen Betreiber ist es viel besser geworden!


----------

